
Can we admit that customers will never pay for your app? - postblogism
https://medium.com/@posttweetism/can-we-admit-that-customers-will-never-pay-for-your-product-19358ea57aeb#.ea2vmc9w5
======
edoceo
I've built my startup charging premium rates, even for customer #1. I won't
admit they won't pay. In fact, turning a profit mo/mo seems they will.

Article seems more like a rant rather than advice on building success.

~~~
postblogism
I'm not saying it doesn't happen. I'm just saying it it's very uncommon for
customers to blindly think of software as something to pay for.

Congratulations, you are in the extreme minority. But the truth is that this
isn't normal, and I'd like us put our collective brains together and see what
we can do to fix it.

Were you building for the enterprise? How many connections did you have? How
much of an existing customer base / following did you have? These things
matter in the minority of cases where customers pay for software as easily as
coffee.

